
Show HN: We built the Common App for jobs (apply to 40 at once) - murtazab
http://www.careerblitz.io
======
egfx
Yes, I agree with the need to filter by city. I signed up with my phone and I
cannot update my profile. I hope my cart will be available when I try this
from a computer.

------
alsetmusic
I wanted to browse the types of job listings available before signing up and
releasing any private details, but the demo job search does not appear to
allow search by region or city. I'm in the Bay Area and got suggestions from
all over the US. You ought to allow granular search if you hope to drive
membership.

------
alex_g
When applying and asking me for more details from each company, it would be
great if I could remove certain jobs from the application. ie after I see that
company wants me to write 4 paragraphs of info and I no longer want to apply
at that moment, I could remove them from my application.

------
murtazab
My friends and I spent the last few months building this. You make a profile
with your name, email, and resume, and then all the jobs you apply to have
this info pre-filled.

We've got about 5,000 jobs on there now, mostly with tech companies in NY and
SF.

Would love some feedback!

